# Bolingbrook, IL - 8YO F found tied to tree



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Please see below and spread the word ASAP. Please contact Jill Aikin at [email protected] ASAP to save her!


Hi everyone, 

We have Dakota an 8 year old female German Shephard who was found tied to a tree outside of a bar. She was left by her owner and is now in animal control. She is very sweet and very scared being in animal control. She just doesn't understand what is happening to her and why she is in animal control. 

Jill Aikin


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

What a sweet face! BUMP


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh, wish I was home right now- that's 15 minutes away from where I'm originally from! I'll advertise and get friends to spread the word. BUMP!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

What about one of the local rescues?


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump!


----------

